# Thinking abot doing this Malinois Breeding



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

input, good or bad welcome.


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/breeding.result?fadir=561144&modir=560967


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Kyle, that's all Greek to me. I don't know mal lines. ( Greek, French all the same to me )


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

It's a pretty loose linebreeding, so I wouldn't really expect that to impact it much. 

Pedro has been bred a number of times already, I'd ask what traits he produced in his pups, both good and bad.

Has the female been bred before? What traits did she produce in those pups? What traits does she personally bring to the table? What are the strong and weak points in each dog? Since it's pretty much an outcross, I don't think you'll get a real consistent litter, but that depends a lot on the parents, I've done quite a few outcrosses with a lot of consistency in the litters because one parent was very prepotent.

Is the the pedigree listed online accurate?


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Kadi, thanks for the response, all good things to think about. Maybe we can talk more about this at the trial in a couple of weeks.


----------

